# Spurs Sign Melvin Sanders



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

> *SAN ANTONIO* - The San Antonio Spurs announced they have signed guard Melvin Sanders. Per club policy terms of the deal were not released.








Link


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

.. again


*Go NeTs*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes im so happy about this, i love this guy. we should have done this a while back!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i really liked him in his first stint with the spurs. didnt really see him in his second stint. i should get another chance to see him against the rockets. there will at least be plenty of trash time for him.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Who? Anyone got any info on him?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Who? Anyone got any info on him?


hes a good hardnosed defender and can shoot the rock. there is nothing in his game that suggests superstar potential, but should be a great role player for the spurs as long as he stays with the franchise. when they brought him in earlier in the year, there was talk about having him be bowens replacement for when bowen retires. He has the lateral quickness to stay with his man and has good instincts, but i dont see him becoming an elite defender in the league like bowen. He does have a more complete offensive game though. He can shoot the open three and can make his own shot, not as a first or 2nd option on an NBA team, but with defenses focusing elsewhere on the spurs, sanders should be able to get his own shot off.



hope that wasnt too vague.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice pickup. Isn't this the second time they've had him? If he's on a ten-day, will they keep him for another afterwards?

He's pretty decent; it'd be nice to see him get a real team over the long haul.

Laurie


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Nice pickup. Isn't this the second time they've had him? If he's on a ten-day, will they keep him for another afterwards?
> 
> He's pretty decent; it'd be nice to see him get a real team over the long haul.
> 
> Laurie


this is his 3rd stint with the spurs this year.

he will be part of the franchise in the future, but hes not getting an extension this year after his 10 days.



*Go NeTs*


----------

